# mec steelmaster reloader



## laxratnd (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey guys. I reload rifle and pistol round. But now i am thinking of getting into shotgun reloading for duck hunting.

I was wondering what do you guys think of the MEC steelmaster reloader.

i would be reloading 2 3/4 and 3inch #2 steel shot.

thanks

stephen


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I have one for 3 1/2" and like it a lot, especially for smaller steel shot sizes.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

I have one and I like it a lot. Very easy to learn and use


----------

